# Overclocking CPU on compaq Presario



## zobino

Hey!
I'm trying to overclock my CPU on my compaq presario CQ5206SC.
I know the pc is abit old but since I got a brand new graphics card the only thing stopping is CPU.


The CPU is a Intel Celeron E3200.

From what I understand pre-built pc's have these settings locked right?
Went into the bios (F10), but I could not find any advance settings (overclocking)

I've overclocked other pc's using the Bios before but this time I just can't find the voltage and CPU settings.

I know intel created a software for overclocking but I'm not sure if my motherboard/CPU is supported.
I know that my radeon graphics card has a build in tool in the control panel for overclocking.
Is there any other way to overclock my computer?


----------



## greenbrucelee

your bios is locked because its an oem system. manufacturers do this to stop people messing about in the bios then putting in false warranty claims.

software for overclock usually ends in disaster for the user, overclocking should always be done in the bios. If you cant leave it alone.

Anyway you would have to buy a new cpu cooler as you should never overclock with the stock cooler and most likely a new psu to overclock properly.


----------



## LMiller7

Overclocking any computer means greater demands on the power supply and generates more heat. OEM computers are poorly equipped to handle either situation. OEM manufacturers are well aware of this fact and omit the settings necessary for overclocking from their BIOS's. Trying to get around this, as many have tried, is asking for trouble. This protects you from the failures resulting from overclocking and them from the resulting warranty claims. This is not an ideal situation but one that helps a manufacturer to stay in business in a highly competitive market.

While you may be able to overclock an OEM computer (with some difficulty) the results are rarely satisfactory and the risks high. That goes double for laptops.

Safe and effective overclocking requires top quality components with generous specifications. You won't find either in an OEM computer.


----------



## zobino

The thing is that I've already changed PSU and coolers. The cpu is running at 30°C

But I guess I should buy new components.

Would this

619274 - Intel® Core™ i5-2500K Processor, Socket-LGA1155, Quad Core, 3.3Ghz, 6MB, 95W, Boxed w/fan
650757 - ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, Socket-1155, ATX, Z68, DDR3, 3xPCIe(3.0)x16, CFX&SLI, SATA 6Gb/s,USB3.0,FW, VGA,DVI,HDMI, EFI
585022 - Kingston DDR3 HyperX 1600MHz 8GB, Kit w/2X HyperX 4GB DDR3, CL9-9-9-27, 240pin
303162 - Antistatic arm chain, 1,8m. BW-106BL-L4

Be something good to look into? I want to play games like crysis and bf3. Also I like to stream with xsplit.
Would this upgrade pack be enough you think?
All in all with with CPU, RAM and motherboard it's *533 Dollars*


----------



## greenbrucelee

look at the suggested builds in the building forum, it would be wise to get rid of your case as oem cases tend to be built for oem parts which can be totally different sizes to proper parts. You will also need a graphics card and the psu will depend on what you can get.


----------



## Tyree

Same suggestion as greenbrucelee.
The posted Mobo and CPU are fine but I would suggest G.Skill or Corsair RAM.
The wrist band is not necessary. When you bench test/build a system place the components on a non-conductive surface (wooden table works well) and touch a metal part of the case each time you touch/install anything in the case.


----------



## zobino

Tyree said:


> Same suggestion as greenbrucelee.
> The posted Mobo and CPU are fine but I would suggest G.Skill or Corsair RAM.
> The wrist band is not necessary. When you bench test/build a system place the components on a non-conductive surface (wooden table works well) and touch a metal part of the case each time you touch/install anything in the case.



The wrist band was included. The information was posted from the online shop at my local store. Already got like 8 since before xD

Anyways thanks for the help.
I guess I need to upgrade rather then trying to overclock


----------



## greenbrucelee

you need to buy proper components before considering overclocking.


----------

